# SS Avondale Castle



## harbar

I am trying to find information on my Grandfather Lorance Alfred Charles Benfield, but who may have been known as Alfred Binfield, who was, I believe a Chef on Avondale Castle but died at sea Feb 1909 and is supposed to be buried at Hamburg Germany. Can anyone help? Harvey


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Hello,
Alfred Binfield age 38, died in Hamburg 2/feb/1909 from a stomach hemorrmage.
Last Address 45, Sutton Road, Barking, London.
No central Merchant Navy personal records were kept or survive for the years between 1857 and 1919.
The only way to trace his seagoing career is to start from the crew agreement of AVONDALE CASTLE official number 108160 and then backtrack. see http://www.mun.ca/mha/holdings/viewcombinedcrews.php?Official_No=108160

Roger


----------



## harbar

Hi Roger. Thank you for that information. I now have to prove that this Alfred is my GF


----------



## R58484956

Greetings* harbar *and welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage.


----------

